# Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon



## GouRonin (Sep 5, 2001)

Myself, I felt this was the start of a good crossover of the hong kong fighting movies inot the western genre. Opinions?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 5, 2001)

Dude,
    stick to *Canpo*, your no movie critic. If you want a good cross over *(not cross dressing like you do on the weekends)* the movie you should see is Jackie Chan's "The Big Brawl". It's an oldie but a goodie. But as far as classics go check out *5 Deadly Venoms & Remo Williams.*


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 6, 2001)

Let me preface by saying I love Jackie Chan movies in general, but "The Big Brawl" ain't one of his better flicks.  The only thing worse I can think of was "The Protector".  Both of these movies suffer from the directors not letting Jackie Chan *be* Jackie Chan.  Both of those movies could have been much better, but basically the directors were dingbats and either wouldn't or couldn't utilize Chan to his full potential. 

I can still watch "The Big Brawl" if it comes on TV, provided nothing else is on.  I refuse to watch "The Protector".  Bad.  Baaaaaaad.

"Drunken Master 2" (can't remember the U.S. title) is MUCH better.  Hell, the "Rush Hour" movies are even better, as far as the Hong Kong/US crossover goes; an American director letting Jackie be Jackie.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 7, 2001)

John Woo's "Hardboiled" was one of the best flicks of the entire genre. 

And stop it with those Canpo cracks. You're gonna make me cry. Actually it's probably better that he re-names it because he ain't doing American Kenpo.

Remo Williams was a great flick. Loved it.

And who are you calling a cross dresser mr. i-don't-wear-a-jock???


----------



## Samurai (Sep 14, 2001)

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins 
OK, you guys really think this was a good movie?  I have read a few of the Destroyer Series Books (what this movie was based on) and I like them.  The movie  was silly.  When Cho ran across the water I thought it was a big joke.

-Jeremy Bays


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 14, 2001)

I myself wasn't looking at the movie to be something it was not meant to be. It wasn't "Enter The Dragon" nor was it mean to be. I agree that the ending was wacked but it was meant to be entertaining and action packed and that was about it.

You can't tell me that it wasn't fun to watch. Fred Ward is not my idea of an action hero anyway. he was good in "Tremours" though.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 14, 2001)

"Remo Williams" was entertaining, providing you weren't viewing it as a serious martial arts flick.  I watched it with the viewpoint of a superhero/comic book type movie.

I liked Fred Ward in "Uncommon Valor" (Vietnam POW rescue movie that also had Gene Hackman, Patrick Swayze, and Randall 'Tex' Cobb).

Cthulhu


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 18, 2002)

I really like crouching tiger hidden dragon but I wouldn't cal it a cross over either. And I was real surprised with Rush Hour 2 it was good for a sequel in my opinion anyway.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 28, 2002)

I can't find this on VHS. It seems to only be out on DVD for sale. Man, buying a DVD player for just one movie seems a little too crazy even for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2002)

Well, I finally got around to watching CTHD.... interesting movie..I've only got 1 question...

What was the "reason" for that last leap?  (being vague to avoid spoilers).

If this was a Japanese film, I'd get it, but not in this one.

1 other thing to note.... if this film was done in "traditional amerikan" style, at least 2x while they were drinking tea, there woulda been a drive by shooting  (ok, horse run by arrowing...but still)  

:asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Well, I finally got around to watching CTHD.... interesting movie..I've only got 1 question...
> 
> What was the "reason" for that last leap?  (being vague to avoid spoilers).
> ...



LOL the only thing close to a drive by they had was in the desert.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 7, 2002)

I too, finally got around to seeing it .. today!  I liked it, I didn't 
even mind the common lack of gravity throughout.  But I find this
movie FAR from containing a plot or dialogue worth an academy
award nomination.  What was so great about it?  And I'm with
kaith, what WAS up with the final leap?  Was it a crappy attempt
to leave you with the idea that the god of the mountain was
granting her wish?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *And I'm with
> kaith, what WAS up with the final leap?*



It related to a story told earlier in the movie, but I too did not like the ending.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 8, 2002)

If memory serves me correctly the reason for the flying in some of these movies is part of the chinese fantasy of using chi to overcome physical limitations. I gues it's like peter pan think happy thoughts and you can fly well if you a martial arts master and have powerful chi than you can levitate.  I agree the plot or dialogue wasn't anything fantastic i just looked at it as mind candy tasty fun with no real substance. And I'm looking forward to the prequel.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

I saw both versions of CTHD- the dubbed and the subtitled.  A very artistic, beautiful movie.  I enjoyed it immensely.

It doesn't even come close to being a "crossover" movie, by any stretch of the definition.  How old are you Renegade, twelve or so?  If you're not, you should be ashamed and remain silent.

Personally, one of my all-time faves is SEVEN SAMURAI.  Yeah, I know- "cliche choice"- but hey, I like it.  I like the Rush Hour movies because they are fast-paced and fun no-brainers.


----------



## GouRonin (Feb 14, 2002)

Renegade only acts like he's 12. Which if you think about it still makes him older than I act when we're out drinking together.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

Twelve??  Man- I get down right infantile when it's party time.  Neanderthal in fact, when it gets good!  Regression is a good thing once in awhile.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2002)

> I like the Rush Hour movies because they are fast-paced and fun no-brainers.



I totally agree.  I enjoyed them both as well.  

More experienced martial artists are of the opinion that Jackie
Chan and Jet Li would get thier butts kicked in a real fight, but
I enjoy watching thier moves.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> 
> I totally agree.  I enjoyed them both as well.
> ...


 I agree generally if I want to see real MA I don't watch a movie.


----------



## daniel_r (Apr 4, 2002)

I dunno i reckon Jet Li could handle himself pretty damn well


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> I agree generally if I want to see real MA I don't watch a movie. *




Jeesh! If I wanted to see real  *anything* I'd sure not be watching a movie!        :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vincefuess (Apr 17, 2002)

Most movies (of any genre) contain a good deal of REAL crap!  Not to mention REAL bad acting.  And if you go see them at the theater, the REAL ripoff of spending $100.00 for a bucket  of popcorn and a coke...


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vincefuess _
> 
> *Most movies (of any genre) contain a good deal of REAL crap!  Not to mention REAL bad acting.  And if you go see them at the theater, the REAL ripoff of spending $100.00 for a bucket  of popcorn and a coke... *



I hate that the stuff is cheap and worst of all is I'm dumb enough to buy it , the only bright side is the theater I go to you get free refills on large popcorn....*in homer simpson voice* mmmmmm popcorn.


----------



## Ronin (May 4, 2002)

Steven seagal had some good movies in the beginning of his career


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/travel/la-110401china,1,1400354,print.story


----------

